# female lifters and dating?



## lift4life1466867980

truth be said through all my attempts all i seem to come to the reciepient of is porn sites, and as cough pleasing as they are its not what im after.. if anyone knows of genuine sites to talk to and meet women bobybuilders, not just for a pay packet and not just for guys to exscavate some fluid then please let me know. been slapped in the face buy women but not women who could bench me, but am willing to try.. thanks in advance.. :axe:


----------



## bodyworks

i may be just an old fashioned guy, or maybe i'm just old, but have you ever thought about, i don't know, maybe stepping foot outside into the real world and actually meeting people in the flesh instead of trawling the internet looking for a partner. if you like muscular women then may i suggest that a gym may be a good place to meet someone. i'm not having a pop fella, but the net is full of weirdo's who beg for attention from muscular women (trust me i know) so your chances of hooking up with someone you bother online, i would say aren't great.


----------



## EXTREME

"the net is full of weirdo's who beg for attention from muscular women (trust me i know)", is there something you feel the need to share with the community Shane?


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Did anyone see Louis Theroux take on the world of the female bodybuilder last week, tongue in cheek and not a fair reflection on the sport but does show it attracts some very disturbed men...?


----------



## Wendy1466867972

are any tv programs on the sport a fair reflection??? drives me mad when people that know nothing ask such stupid questions.. A wise man once said... If I had to explain it to you .. you still wouldnt understand..yes some weirdo's out htere.. from a female view.. yes. you are better meeting someone face to face.. best of luck x


----------



## andyboro1466867929

Bodyworks said:


> i may be just an old fashioned guy, or maybe i'm just old, but have you ever thought about, i don't know, maybe stepping foot outside into the real world and actually meeting people in the flesh instead of trawling the internet looking for a partner. if you like muscular women then may i suggest that a gym may be a good place to meet someone. i'm not having a pop fella, but the net is full of weirdo's who beg for attention from muscular women (trust me i know) so your chances of hooking up with someone you bother online, i would say aren't great.


you mean there are girls in the real world too?? do i still have to enter my CC details? lol

there is a site called summat like fitness singles but id bet its a crock of sh!te.


----------



## EXTREME

I've always had great success while semi intoxicated, thinking I'm far better looking than I really am and approching attractive women only to beguile them with my wit and ability to talk s**t until the give me there phone number or kiss me.

There has been the odd occaision of being too intoxicated and leaving with a less than attractive woman which I have regretted a great deal afterwards but always found a positive side in the fact the sex was absolute filthy.

The moral of the story, get a few snifters into you and hit the town.


----------



## webadmin1466867919

I'd give up on your search for a bodybuilding dating site, the best chance you'll have is one of the mainstream sites and just look through the profiles but even then there is no guarantee of a response and she could be in Timbucktoo!


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> I've always had great success while semi intoxicated, thinking I'm far better looking than I really am and approching attractive women only to beguile them with my wit and ability to talk s**t until the give me there phone number or kiss me.
> 
> .


is this how you managed to charm jo?????

xx


----------



## xtremebelief

I would concentrate on your training, keep lifting heavy and use correct form. If you can start to grow then you will get noticed, as opposed to being labeled as someone who is just out to stare.

Plus, if you get to a decent size, people will respect the effort you are putting in and ask for your advice on training/nutrition. Then, a woman may get the impression that you are a popular, confident person to know.

I always thought that it would be difficult to approach a female bodybuilder at the gym, as they are there to train and don't necessarily want interruptions from guys. Is this the case?

If you can make eye contact and then say just a simple "hi, how's the training going?", this might be enough to break the ice. Good luck.


----------

